# re: Plexiglass/Glass Prop Stands, etc..



## alongcame (Sep 24, 2007)

Curious..

At some of the big box stores in Ontario, they use a lot of the simple plexi glass stands, two sides and a top and they usually stick like a vase or something on top to just show off a product.

My question is, where would I go to buy these locally or even on the web? It seems that this is an internal purchase that the big box stores have a deal with a company to manufacture for them.

I do not know where to buy some of these and would really like to.. if anyone has a link to where I can get some it would be appreciated and while I have this thread open does anyone know where to get any other props that are food related?

For the time being I am going to source some materials from an Ikea and Home Depot (both aren't local to me, so im going on a journey) I was just hoping to find a place that has premade stands, etc, or if you have any ideas to share I am all ears.

Thank you,
Colin


----------



## jigz369 (Apr 20, 2007)

I would look for a manufacturer of plexiglass in your area, give them the specs on the stand size and see what they would charge you to make them.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

I hit Goodwill which is a charity store, estate sales over garage sales.....
Gotten plastic molded for the farmer's markets not for catering, at the time I was in their shop/workspace someone was having ice block bases made to their specs.

The last weird buy for me was at a Catholic Supply House, shot glass holder or they would say communion glass tray.

Bed Bath and Beyond has the best prices (including industry wholesalers) around here for glasses $10 for a dozen.
Great damask table cloths too.

there are somethings I'm ok doing....ie shopping for shtuff
and some lines I draw....working with power tools to adapt and make shtuff
It would be so cool to have some "go to" guy or girl that would help design props for our needs.


----------



## alongcame (Sep 24, 2007)

Thanks for the responses..

shroomgirl sadly almost all of the stores don't exist where I live. Yesterday I went to ikea and picked up a small planter box, and created a tree like thingy.. I am going to use it for a 'strawberry tree'.. I will have photos after next weekend. Also at ikea I picked up some framless pictures, I am using the glasss on top of upside down wine glasses (for the base) and I will present sushi, etc on top. I also picked up some cheap 4 packs of mirrors that are a nice about 15x15" shape.

I have also ordered some 5 3/4 oz highballers with thick base from France, sadly they are backordered for up to 8-12 weeks.

I have been finding lately that you really do have to be creative and think outside of the box if no place does exist that can create custom pieces. I would be skeptical to have custom plexi pieces made when I am sure the ones at a store are so dirt cheap-- maybe I will use an inside source to gnab me some


----------



## nowiamone (Jan 23, 2005)

For retail store supplies, take a look at the retail equipment suppliers on this website; many will alow you to connect to the manufacturer's or distributor's site. If I remember correctly, I think you have to look under the tradeshow particapant list to get to individual websites. Surely you will be able to link to some in Canada.

Merchandise Mart Properties, Inc.


----------



## nowiamone (Jan 23, 2005)

Here's another one.

CGTA | Home


----------

